# Rigid or Bosch Router?



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

This will be my first every router purchase and I'm wanting something that will hopefully last me a long time.

I'm looking at Home Depot for the Rigit R2930 and at Lowes for the Bosch 1617. Do any of you have experience with either of these that can gove pro's/Con's about them. I like either one for the HP rating and the fact that they both can take either 1/4" or 1/2" collets. I do plan to do some raised panels in the future with the router that I purchase.

Also there is a Skill model at lowes that is an all-in-one plunge and fixed setup like the Rigid and Bosch for around $100 compared to the $200 for the others. Is Skill a reliable durable tool to get for the cheaper cost?

Also I'm looking at the Ryobi router table model # A25RT02. This will be used for about 6 months to a year until I can get the time to build my own router table. Any opinions on this one?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Marcus, welcome to our little corner of the world..

The Bosch appears to be the prime pick of this forum. The Bosch price should be going down as they have a new one ready for release. The 1617 is very durable.

The Ridgid R2930 is one great router..I have one, love it..

The Ryobi 180 model is also a good router, I have one but is limited to accessories. Some folks on this forum swear buy em others swear at em..

If you get the Ryobi table your limited to what you can mount to it without modification...They are dedicated to the Ryobi.

If you are fairly new to table routing look at the Ryobi combo kit, router and table...Beware! It is nothing more than a starter kit..Been there done that.

The bottom line is to ask yourself where you want to go with this hobby. Then fill in the blanks..

Knowing what I have learned from this group has furthered my education in routerolgy..

I might help if you would state your goals and ambitions..

Best of Luck and Happy New Year.
Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Marcus----Ridgid is the one, but build your own table----great experience and to your own needs. Frank Lee Kingman Az Good luck ! Search the Forum for ideas


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the Ridgid 2930 mounted in the Bosch table. Really like them both.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Marcus,

the ridgid does have a good warranty.

but if you want an honest opinion, i would get the bosch! 
i have the bosch and its a great router.

i also have pc ( good router but heavy and inconvenient)

my favorite router is a craftsman. the positives for the craftsman are, easy to adjust and led lights ! just a pleasure to use!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Marcus, I really don't have either but have looked at both pretty hard at one time or another. They are both good routers and both have advocates in their corner. The major difference I see is the Ridgid seems significantly taller which may affect is usability in a table. ie, table will need to be higher to compensate for the height of the router. 
I also looked at the Ryobi table. Could be a nice little table but I rejected it for a couple of major drawbacks. 1. The funky diamond shaped plate is set up for Ryobi routers only and could be drilled for others but didn't look substantial enough (IMHO) to support a very robust router. The other was that the mitre slot was standard 3/4" wide but only 1/4" deep so you were stuck with the flakey included mitre guage. However, after I had rejected that table in favor of another, Duane867, another member here bought one and did some very nice modifications. Search back a couple of threads and he has some pictures posted.
Good Luck.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had my Rigid for over a year and I will stand by what I posted last march, http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/11716-ridgid-r2930-fixed-plunge-base-routee.html. Both are good machines. I have since bought the Sears combo w/2HP for 80.00 on sale 120.00 regular price. For the money the Sears is a good router and worth your consideration. My Rigid is in a homemade table and when I get another router plate I shall mount the Sears fixed base so I can have two operations going just by swapping out the routers. BTW I didn't know there were so many Rigid owners on this forum.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Jerry, You have always been in good company with Rigid!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> I have had my Rigid for over a year and I will stand by what I posted last march, http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/11716-ridgid-r2930-fixed-plunge-base-routee.html. Both are good machines. I have since bought the Sears combo w/2HP for 80.00 on sale 120.00 regular price. For the money the Sears is a good router and worth your consideration. My Rigid is in a homemade table and when I get another router plate I shall mount the Sears fixed base so I can have two operations going just by swapping out the routers. BTW I didn't know there were so many Rigid owners on this forum.


Me either Jerry, I thought we were the only two..and both from Georgia...The Planets are aligned..

George Cole


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

check out the dewalt at lowes as well its another good option


----------



## sp5937 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys...I also own the Ridgid combo set, and am currently building a table to mount it in. Can you guys describe, provide pics, etc., of how you mounted your Ridgid routers? I want to be able to raise it to make bit changes without removing it and am hoping I can devise a way to utilize some kind of push rod to engage the shaft lock pin to use the single wrench. I also want to buuild my own plate to mount it on, and am planning to just use the smallext possible square of 1/4" plexiglass. (I happen to have a 4'x4' piece plus a 2'x4' piece also...so why not use it?


----------



## sp5937 (Apr 10, 2009)

Also, though I now live in Washiongton State, I am originally born and raised in Georgia, in the shadow of Stone Mountain, in Lithonia!!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I think You would do well with ant of these routers mentioned the Bosch may have a slight edge, I have a Ridgid palm router and use it alot very nice machine. I do have a nice table for sale which is way better than the Ryobi table and I could make Ya a good deal only a few dollars more than the Ryobi send me a Private Message if interested


----------



## sp5937 (Apr 10, 2009)

sp5937 said:


> Hi guys...I also own the Ridgid combo set, and am currently building a table to mount it in. Can you guys describe, provide pics, etc., of how you mounted your Ridgid routers? I want to be able to raise it to make bit changes without removing it and am hoping I can devise a way to utilize some kind of push rod to engage the shaft lock pin to use the single wrench. I also want to build my own plate to mount it on, and am planning to just use the smallext possible square of 1/4" plexiglass. (I happen to have a 4'x4' piece plus a 2'x4' piece also...so why not use it?



OK, got the table top and plate finished...well, kinda finished...a few things left yet, but the router is in place. I decided not to use the plexoiglas since it seemed a little flexible. Used cabinet grade 1/2" birch ply instead. Seems pretty stout so far. Have the Ridgid mounted, but I still need to add a remote switch to it.


----------

